# stocking Question



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)

I just got a used 15 gal that came with everything that i would need. i've been on here for a while gleaning info from you guys, and was wondering if this would work:

1 angel
5-6 of a lemon tetra or flame tetra
4-5 smaller cories
maybe an oto or bushynose
(I have not stocked anything yet)

i plan on having a planted tank, and i have a 15watt light. What would be the best plants for this setup?

please correct me if i'm not doing something right. 

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I would forego the angel, they are pretty big fish. If you want a nice, colourful centrepiece fish, how about a dwarf gourami or a male betta?

The cories (you could probably get as many as 6) and the tetras are fine. You could get 3-4 otos, BN plecos are a little too big for your tank.

If you have a fluorescent light, most plants should be fine. Penny wart, valls, swords, anubias, java moss / fern, are all personal favourites.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Zoe gave you some wonderful advice.

As far as cories go, I'd recommend julii cories.  They grow to 2.2" and are really gorgeous.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

another good centerpiece fish could be a ram either a bolivian, german blue, or a gold ram.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I actually dont recommend a ram, they can be very sensitive, dont have as nic colors when are kept singly, and arent as happy. Not a fish I would recommend as a "beginners fish". If I were you I would find a nice crowntail or superdelta male betta, and have him as a centerpeice fish. forget the angel, they need at least a 20 high, preferrably a 29.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Bolivian rams would be okay, they aren't very sensitive. But, as you say, two would be required, which would be okay but you'd have to go with smaller tetras and no cories, probably.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

See that is why i threw in the other rams as well.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well german blues and goldens are both M. Ramirez, so without prior ram experience, I wouldn't suggest them. But bolivians would be fine.

You could have a pair of bolivians, 5-6 tetras and 3-4 otos.

Or the tetras, cories, otos and a dwarf gourami or a male betta, or even a couple make guppies if you like them,


----------



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)

so does this sound right? 

6 julli cories

6 smaller tetras

1 gourami

3-4 otos

and maybe 2 swordtails or guppies? i'm partial to the swordtails though. Are the swordtails bigger than the guppies?

thanks for the great advice! i really apreciate it. i like the ram idea but i think i'll go with the gourami. are you sure this sounds right for a 15 gal? if not, what numbers should i drop?

Sarah:fish:


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes the swordtails are bigger for then the guppies.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

That sounds okay to me, but do guppies instead of swordtails, they get a bit big for a 15 gallon.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds great, but like they said do the guppies instead of swordtails. Swordtails get about 3 inches long, sometimes 4.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, and just make sures its a _dwarf_ gourami 

I think you might get a better effect if you skipped the guppies and for a few more tetras, but that's up to you.

Some tetras you could look into are:
headlight/tail light tetras
glowlight tetras
neon tetras
cardinal tetras
black neon tetras
harlequin rasboras


Anyone care to add to that list? Look through some pics and find the one you like most


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

> Some tetras you could look into are:
> headlight/tail light tetras
> glowlight tetras
> neon tetras
> ...


Sure!

Lemon tetras
Flame tetras (sometimes called Von Rios)
Rummynose tetras (can be sensitive)
Gold tetras
Ember tetras
Any of the Micro rasboras (very small fish)
Silver-tipped tetra
Dwarf pencilfish


Ok...so some of mine aren't exactly "tetras"...but they are small schooling fish.

Google the names of them for pictures and more info. 



> so does this sound right?
> 
> 6 julli cories
> 
> ...


That sounds good. I would not add to this list. If I'm thinking right, a 15g has the same footprint as a 10g...its just taller. I would not put swordtails in that tank and really, I wouldn't add anything to that list. That will stock the tank.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

make sure you cycle first


----------



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)

I cycled the tank and decided to not get a gourami, and get 2 platies. Is that ok? i already bought 2 from a lps just yesterday. they are doing fine now. anything else i should be careful about? what should i stock it with next? i know about the easy reproduction rate of platies, and am prepared to make it "survival of the fittest". sorry i don't have a pic. :sad: maybe soon. they are about a inch and a half. thanks!

Sarah


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This sounds fine:

5 tetras
1 guppy
2 corries
2 ottos
1 dwarf gourami or 1 betta (no guppies if you decide for a betta)

Java fern and moss are what I reccomend if you're just using regular gravel and a flurecent light. If you use a plant substrate then your choice varies greatly.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

So you'll end up:

6 julli cories

6 smaller tetras

2 platys

4 otos

Sounds good to me!


----------

